# RAC 3D Shoot



## hound dog (May 2, 2009)

RS and I went down to the club and got the next shoot laid out. We think yall will like it can't wait till May. 24 it's going to be a blast. 


I hope some of yall can make it.


----------



## 3dHam (May 2, 2009)

*Im sure its gonna be cool*

we will be there cant wait, just got back from r100 whew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackArcher (May 2, 2009)

*Wow*

Now thats early... looking forward to it...


----------



## hound dog (May 2, 2009)

BlackArcher said:


> Now thats early... looking forward to it...



We didn't set the range just mapped it out how we are going to set it. We don't like to wait till the last min. if we do little by little it's a lot easier on us. 

I hope you get to make it this time.


----------



## drippin' rock (May 2, 2009)

Looking foward to it!  by the way Hound Dog, I want to change my username on rac.com to match this one.  Know how?


----------



## hound dog (May 3, 2009)

drippin' rock said:


> Looking foward to it!  by the way Hound Dog, I want to change my username on rac.com to match this one.  Know how?



Yep go to RAC and pm me your username and what you what you want to change it too.


----------



## hound dog (May 6, 2009)




----------



## hound dog (May 13, 2009)

It will be soon 5-24-09. Come out and shoot and have some fun it is a grate place to shoot and meet some new friends.


----------



## 3dHam (May 14, 2009)

*yup*

i took scope off bow time to have some fun , pins are on and ready to go, hunter style


----------



## fatduckboy (May 14, 2009)

im coming and bringing the bacon
haha


----------



## hound dog (May 14, 2009)

fatduckboy said:


> im coming and bringing the bacon
> haha



Your Daddy is not going to let you off work.LOL


----------



## fatduckboy (May 15, 2009)

shoot he'll be there too hahaha i win!


----------



## Big John (May 16, 2009)

MMMMM OK maybe I will come


----------



## Hunterrs (May 17, 2009)

Big John said:


> MMMMM OK maybe I will come



That would be a REAL good idea.


----------



## hound dog (May 17, 2009)

Hunterrs said:


> That would be a REAL good idea.



if he knows what is good for him


----------



## Hunterrs (May 17, 2009)

One week from today.  Everyone come on out and shoot with us.


----------



## Hunterrs (May 17, 2009)

Grass is cut.  Setting stakes and targets on Friday.


----------



## 3dHam (May 17, 2009)

*anyone who hasnt been to RAC*

man you dont know what ya missin, these guys and gals know how to put on a great shoot. see ya there


----------



## hound dog (May 18, 2009)

3dHam said:


> man you dont know what ya missin, these guys and gals know how to put on a great shoot. see ya there



Thanks Bro. we try very hard to do the best we can.


----------



## Big John (May 19, 2009)

3dHam said:


> man you dont know what ya missin, these guys and gals know how to put on a great shoot.


 I woud not know didn't make it last time. Maybe this time not sure yet.


----------



## Hunterrs (May 19, 2009)

Big John will be there.  He is the man!!!


----------



## hound dog (May 19, 2009)

Hunterrs said:


> Big John will be there.  He is the man!!!



He's pushing his luck he is.


----------



## Big John (May 19, 2009)

Hunterrs said:


> Big John will be there.  He is the man!!!


No No But I know Him Well



hound dog said:


> He's pushing his luck he is.



Pushing my luck? I got none to push "Wish I did"

What is this I here about someone stepping up and shooting from the red stake?


----------



## 3dHam (May 19, 2009)

*I shoot from any stake*

just let me know pins or scope?


----------



## Hunterrs (May 19, 2009)

We all are shooting Red on Sunday.  Start the crying now.


----------



## hound dog (May 19, 2009)

3dHam said:


> just let me know pins or scope?



Bring your pins big boy.


----------



## hayseedpaddy (May 19, 2009)

*Red*

I am sure I will need a crying bucket but I am going to give it a shot from red.  Sounds like fun though.  See Ya'll soon Paddy


----------



## passthru24 (May 19, 2009)

*Location ?*

This is River Bottom Oudoors and me and afew guys would love to come support your shoot to, so tell where? and when? and how to get there,,,lol


----------



## 3dHam (May 20, 2009)

*u got it*

im  will leave them on , now are we still shooting them at the red stake? meaning are we unlimited or hunter?


----------



## hound dog (May 20, 2009)

passthru24 said:


> This is River Bottom Oudoors and me and afew guys would love to come support your shoot to, so tell where? and when? and how to get there,,,lol



For all the info you need go to this link.  http://www.racarchery.com/


----------



## hound dog (May 20, 2009)

Man we are going to have a treat for yall. I think this is going to be a awesome shoot. I really think yall are going to like it. Thr RAC have put there hart and soul into this shoot. I can't wait till sun. so I can shoot even if it just for fun. So Fri. we will set the targets and stakes. Then the only thing we need is 3-D shooters on Sun.


----------



## hound dog (May 20, 2009)

And by the way I calling all bow novice shooters out to try the red stake if yall ain't scared.


----------



## Aknaps21 (May 20, 2009)

Ready I am.


----------



## badcompany (May 20, 2009)

3dHam said:


> im  will leave them on , now are we still shooting them at the red stake? meaning are we unlimited or hunter?



For those that are wanting to play, it will be Red stake this time. We can do a different stake next time.
For everybody else shoot your normal class. This is just a Redneck Smackdown between some of us for fun.


----------



## hound dog (May 20, 2009)

I'm going to where yall out you know who yall are. Bring your A game.


----------



## badcompany (May 20, 2009)

passthru24 said:


> This is River Bottom Oudoors and me and afew guys would love to come support your shoot to, so tell where? and when? and how to get there,,,lol



Man that would be great. Like houndog said, if you go to our website we have directions and "everything RAC" on there.
I feel that this one will be better than the last, and everyone said they were pleased with it. I am very pumped about this one. It is going to be a little tougher than the last one.
If you still need any info feel free to pm me. Thanks, Scott


----------



## Big John (May 21, 2009)

OK guys sunday is coming who's ready????


----------



## reylamb (May 21, 2009)

Big John said:


> OK guys sunday is coming who's ready????



I will be a little tied up this weekend........but good luck to everyone headed over to the shoots down that way.....

LCA on Saturday
RAC on Sunday

Lots of arrows to be flung  How bout it, sound like a plan????


----------



## 3dHam (May 21, 2009)

*man  dont even go there*

red stake and pins, hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm red stake is 50 yard max? or 45?.


----------



## hound dog (May 21, 2009)

3dHam said:


> red stake and pins, hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm red stake is 50 yard max? or 45?.



40yr max


----------



## fatduckboy (May 22, 2009)

ill be there and be ready hound dog i just might take you up on that little offer.


----------



## hound dog (May 22, 2009)

The range is set. I hope every one likes it I think we did a grate job on this one.

It has rained and there is some mud so where boots or some old shoes.


----------



## DoubleRR (May 22, 2009)

Seeing all of this "TALK" gives me the 3D itch....guess it is time to embrass myself again....I haven't shot a real 3D shoot in many years.........this Sunday looks like it would be a good shoot to get out and try this GAME!.....anybody looking to add another shooter to their group?


----------



## hound dog (May 22, 2009)

DoubleRR said:


> Seeing all of this "TALK" gives me the 3D itch....guess it is time to embrass myself again....I haven't shot a real 3D shoot in many years.........this Sunday looks like it would be a good shoot to get out and try this GAME!.....anybody looking to add another shooter to their group?



Just come on out there will be someone to shoot with.


----------



## DoubleRR (May 22, 2009)

Ty!


----------



## hound dog (May 23, 2009)

One more day. 


Now every one can stop doing the rain dance and pray for a nice day.


----------



## drippin' rock (May 23, 2009)

Rain, rain, go away.  Come again another day! Please???


----------



## Hunterrs (May 23, 2009)

We are ready to shoot!!!!!!  Come on out!!!!!


----------



## hound dog (May 24, 2009)

Ok Ok I'm up leave me alone. looks like the rain may hold out for us to shoot. I guess I'll see yall down there.


----------



## BowanaLee (May 24, 2009)

I should be there after lunch. If I don't get lost.


----------



## Greehorn (May 24, 2009)

*RAC Shoot!*

I made it out to the RAC and shot today! The targets were placed out great and it was a good time. Managed a 192, eight down and it was my second try at this and second time with the new AM32 bow. I saw some nice equipment and those guys were fighting over the dots at 40yds! That's hitting it!

Thanks Hound Dog for the good time. I will most definitely be back.


----------



## hound dog (May 24, 2009)

Man what a grate shoot the rain came and left the sun came out and we had a grate time. 

Thanks for all that came out. Can't wait till the next one.


----------



## Big John (May 24, 2009)

Yes i did show up 

i won too!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunterrs (May 24, 2009)

I knew you would show up.  You won because I didn't shoot.


----------



## BowanaLee (May 24, 2009)

Yea man, it was a great shoot. The rain held off just long enough. I didn't get wet like at 8 pts shoot.
The course was challenging and deceiving. Well done guys, I'll be back ! 
I guess the money shooters felt sorry for the old man cause they gave me their money. Right nice of em but I wish they'd tell me next time, I liked to have fainted.


----------



## hayseedpaddy (May 24, 2009)

*Thanks RAC*

I just wanted to say thank you for the great shoot.  The course was great.   Even with a little rain.  I enjoyed shooting with The Class of 1987 from Riverdale.  Nothing has changed Charlie Hunt is still a nut.   All the rest of us could do is laugh and wonder what is coming next.   

 Robert that was one good hamburger.  Also thank you for shooting the known distance with me.  I always seem to shoot good around you.  Then we added Matthew and it got even better.  

I can't wait for the next shoot.  Again I say thank you.  Paddy


----------



## Hunterrs (May 24, 2009)

Thanks to everyone that came.  Paddy, I enjoyed shooting with you also.  Pictures and scores are up on the web site.  Thanks again everyone.


----------



## badcompany (May 24, 2009)

I definately want to say thanks to all of you that took the chance on coming out today. Some of us got SOAKED. I still had a great time shooting with my 4H group and my brother. Ya'll are great for giving us the support. We truely appreciate it.


----------

